

The Beginning of Big Twitter - ducuboy
https://medium.com/@ducu/the-beginning-of-big-twitter-7d8417cd1743

======
ducuboy
Here's a related post about a Twitter data mining exercise I did on the Hacker
News community.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8252252](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8252252)

And the outcome of this exercise - Top 1000 Most Followed by HNers

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8252323](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8252323)

------
ducuboy
How do you cope with this problem? How many accounts do you follow? Can you
recommend any solution to filter out the noise?

